
The puzzling Obamacare replacement plan, explained with a cartoon - RangerScience
http://www.vox.com/2017/3/7/14841682/republican-replacement-individual-mandate-cartoon
======
RangerScience
Reading this, it makes me wonder - it seems like the Obamacare style solution
(everyone is in the pool) incentivizes the insurance companies to make the
entire pool healthier. This seems like a good thing, but I imagine there are
many confounding factors to this, even if it seems a reasonable prediction by
itself...?

